# FreeBSD freezes as KVM guest



## olafz (Oct 11, 2017)

Even at installation, FreeBSD loves to freeze while installation of src is ongoing. I have tried 10.3, 10.4, 11.0 and 11.1 - it is always the same.

Destination disk is vtbd0 with GPT scheme. Nothing in the logs, no kernel panic on the console.

Any ideas? Could it be an issue with the KVM host?


----------



## tingo (Oct 11, 2017)

Check Thread 62783.


----------



## olafz (Oct 11, 2017)

I have told Hosthatch to do so, thank you!


----------

